# Sticky  KEF KHT1005.2SE 5.1 Subwoofer Satellite System with C4 Subwoofer (Gloss White)



## Reviews Bot

*KEF KHT1005.2SE 5.1 Subwoofer Satellite System with C4 Subwoofer (Gloss White)*

*Description:*
They may look cute - but they sound anything but. Experiencing a movie or favorite album through KHT1005 is like seeing an old friend after a makeover: fresh, involving, more intense. The center and satellite speakers all have KEF's stunning new 75 mm (3") Uni-Q driver - the smallest ever made, its 15 mm (0.6") metal dome tweeter and double neodymium magnets delivering the extended bandwidth you normally get with much larger units.

The curvy die-cast aluminum enclosures eliminate the diffractions and internal resonances that so often blur the output of conventional small speakers, so the sound is cleaner and crisper. The sound image is completed by the powerful C4 subwoofer, its 200-watt onboard power amp driving a 200 mm (8") long throw down-firing bass unit. With output fully adjustable for phase, frequency and level, a ground lift to prevent hum and a cinema setting for even weightier bass punch, its attack is as forceful as it is accurate. Whether you prefer shelf mounting, optional wall brackets or floor stands with internal cable management, the installation is as discreet as can be - until you press 'play', and the whole room fills with immaculate three dimensional sound.

*Details:*

DetailValue*Binding*Electronics*Brand*KEF*EAN*0637203208959*Feature*Home theater system includes five High Gloss White HTS1001.2 satellites speakers and a powerful C4 subwoofer
Satellite Speaker Drivers: MF: 3" (75mm) KEF UNI-Q driver, HF: 0.6" (15mm) aluminium dome tweeter
Subwoofer Driver: 1 x 8" (200mm) LF
Satellite Speaker Power Handling: 100W; 120Hz - 30,000Hz
Subwoofer Amplifier Power: 200W; 29Hz - 140Hz*Label*KEF*Manufacturer*KEF*Package Height*18 inches*Package Length*25 inches*Package Weight*43 pounds*Package Width*20 inches*PackageQuantity*1*ProductGroup*Speakers*ProductTypeName*SPEAKERS*Publisher*KEF*Studio*KEF*Title*KEF KHT1005.2SE 5.1 Subwoofer Satellite System with C4 Subwoofer (Gloss White)*UPC*637203208959*UPCList - UPCListElement*637203208959*Model*KHT1005.2SE


----------

